# Proof of life form



## redbourn

Hi,

Does anybody know where I can get a proof of life form in English?

Thanks


----------



## bom dia lisbon

What is the name of this form in Portuguese?


----------



## redbourn

bom dia lisbon said:


> What is the name of this form in Portuguese?


prova de vida


----------



## bom dia lisbon

Sorry, not familiar with that particular form. Do you have a need for it in English, or do you just need help translating/interpreting some of the instructions? If the latter, I'm sure we can help!


----------



## redbourn

When you receive a pension, more and more countries now need you to prove that you are still alive, every year. 

They don't want to send pensions to people that died.

A situation that is wide open to fraud.

I can get one tomorrow in Portuguese but am trying get one in English.

Thanks for the replies-


----------



## Maggy Crawford

I don't know if this helps but when we receive them from our pension providers in UK we go to the bank and the manager signs and stamps them. I can look and see if I have a copy of the one from Canada Life and give you the text.


----------



## redbourn

Maggy Crawford said:


> I don't know if this helps but when we receive them from our pension providers in UK we go to the bank and the manager signs and stamps them. I can look and see if I have a copy of the one from Canada Life and give you the text.


That would be very kind of you, thank you ..


----------



## Maggy Crawford

OK. Will do asap


----------



## redbourn

Maggy Crawford said:


> OK. Will do asap


Thank you,

Michael


----------



## Maggy Crawford

Murphy's Law. I cannot find the form for Canada Life. However, if you Google The Pension Service Or Department of Work and Pensions and look for leaflet CF-N-701 this is the one sent out with Life Certificates by the Pension Service which may be a good starting point. Sorry I can't be of more help but hopefully this will get you there.


----------



## brodev

The DWP in UK send out "Life Certificate" forms to some people living abroad claiming UK pension. If they are not returned then the pension is stopped. The DWP can be contacted at https://www.gov.uk/international-pension-centre where a request can be put for a new certificate.


----------



## redbourn

brodev said:


> The DWP in UK send out "Life Certificate" forms to some people living abroad claiming UK pension. If they are not returned then the pension is stopped. The DWP can be contacted at https://www.gov.uk/international-pension-centre where a request can be put for a new certificate.


Sounds like the best plan, thanks.

Searched for 30 mins earlier and couldn't find the right one.


----------

